# What Moisturiser Do You Use?



## Sherbert-Kisses (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey all, I think this may be my first post in the skincare board!

Shocking!

But, anywho... what moisturiser do you use on a day to day basis?

At the moment I'm just using Garnier Pure Daily Treatment moistursier and Garnier Pure A Night Intensive Gel Treatment.

But I'm not too fussed either way on them, they're not bad but neither are they amazing swear by products.

So, does anyone have any creams they would recommend for me?

I have normal skin, doesn't get oily very much but can get a little dry around my nose.

Much Appreciated.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 26, 2009)

i use nivea, the original one that comes in a blue pot. it's super thick but its the only thing that works for me. other moisturisers i just don't feel like they're moisturising. you'd think it would make your skin really greasy because it's quite intense but it really works for my skin. honestly, i've used all sorts of expensive treatments but i still come back to nivea.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree, the blue Nivea is a staple, and it's cheap (although i tend to buy the white pot because of the irritating thickness of the original one).

Currently i use Sana's Nameraka Honpo soy milk cream, which is designed for sensitive normal to dry skins and is very nice (Japan being the first skincare market i think we should pay more attention to japanese skincare).

I'm also finishing Logona's rose night cream (for dry skins), fantastic but really thick, and the rose scent is strong enough not to please everyone.


----------



## andrrea (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm currently using MAC's Moisturelush. I like really like it, but it's a bit too heavy to use in the a.m.!


----------



## lipglossaddict (Sep 27, 2009)

I use Neutrogena Healthy Skin Anti-Wrinkle Cream "Night".


----------



## J-Katt (Sep 28, 2009)

I use Eucerin Everyday Protection w/ spf 30.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 28, 2009)

I use the Neutrogena fresh clean or something like that and Cetaphil.


----------



## leahvictoria (Oct 1, 2009)

I use Jason Tea Time organic moisturizer. Have been for years! Love it.


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 1, 2009)

I just recently started using Mark For Goodness Face with SPF 30.







I love this stuff!

I used Neutrogena Healthy Skin moisturizer for YEARS, but I wanted to try something new that had high SPF. So far, I've had really good results. Soft skin that's protected and not oily.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 2, 2009)

I switch off between Olay Complete and Cetaphil Daily Advance Ultra hydrating depending on how dry I am.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 2, 2009)

Right now I am using Elemis pro collagen marine cream and Elemis pro collagen oxygenating night cream. I have been using these for a couple of weeks now and the difference in my skin is amazing. Its so nice when family and friends are commenting on how good I am looking. These are quite expensive. My husband treated me to these and I think I will start saving up now for when I need to repurchase...


----------



## kitamad (Oct 13, 2009)

Right now I use Clinique's Dramatically Different Moisturizing Lotion, but I used Neutrogena for a long time before that and I liked it also.


----------



## LuckyCharm (Oct 13, 2009)

At night, Plantidote from Origins by Dr. Weil. But only on the off nights I'm not using RetinA Micro.






Morning, Cetaphil SPF 50 and Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer SPF 20.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 14, 2009)

I've splurged and i'm using my Laneige Waterbank in combination with what's left of my Sana Nameraka moisturizer. It's fantastic !


----------



## kimberrr (Oct 16, 2009)

I use Aveeno Positively Radiant. I like it because it has 30SPF and is very thin. Doesn't leave a sticky feeling on your skin after you put it on!


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Oct 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've splurged and i'm using my Laneige Waterbank in combination with what's left of my Sana Nameraka moisturizer. It's fantastic !
http://a1378.g.akamai.net/7/1378/827...83802_hero.jpg

I really want to try some Laneige stuff... is it definitely worth the pennies?


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

Neutrogene Postively Ageless &amp; Aveeno Positively Smooth.


----------



## JTMgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

for day: eucerin with spf

for night: boots botanics anti-aging cream


----------



## bCreative (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm using this.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sherbert-Kisses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really want to try some Laneige stuff... is it definitely worth the pennies? So far it's great. It smells good, it's a gel type texture that sinks in quickly, and it has a fresh/cooling effect so i really feel it moisturizes my skin (it certainly feels softer!). Also you don't need much product as it spreads easily, and more especially if you use a serum before. So i think it's going to last a good while.
Also, i only bought it at Sephora because i had a discount, but i was thinking of buying it here instead. Check it out if you'd like, they have samples



They also include shipping in their prices.


----------



## blueglitter (Oct 29, 2009)

i totally love this stuff E45 Body Milk, from the site:

*New E45 endless moisture light caring body milk*

*For just moisturised skin that lasts all day*

*Skin type: For normal to dry skin*

*Is E45 Endless Moisture Right For Me?*

If you have normal or dry skin, day to day environmental stresses can dehydrate skin, leaving it feeling dry and dull. E45 Endless Moisture Light Caring Body Milk provides long-lasting moisture &amp; protection from water loss, meaning your skin is as moisturised in the evening as when you applied the product in the morning.

It has been developed with dermatologists to be lightweight, quickly absorbed and non-greasy.

*Why is it different?*

E45 Endless Moisture's unique Constant Moisture Build formulation contains a complex of natural lipid &amp; glycerine that work in harmony with your skin to replenish lost moisture, then build &amp; maintain hydration in the skin for at least 24 hours. Your skin feels velvety soft &amp; moisturised all day long.

Hydrates - Softens - Protects from water loss

200ml and 400ml creams available in lightly fragranced or 100% perfume and colour free

*How do I use it?*

Apply liberally as required. For best results use daily.

*E45 Products:*

E45 have been working with dermatologists for over 50 years to develop expert products which soothe and care for dry skin.


----------



## Leticia (Nov 5, 2009)

I was put on shea butter about a few months ago and honestly with my eczema breakouts, that's the only thing I use. The best thing about it is that i can use it on my hair, on my body and on my feet (with socks at nite)


----------



## colorgirl (Nov 12, 2009)

I use marykay intense moisturizing cream for dry skin


----------



## jss5984 (Nov 13, 2009)

Korres greek yogurts are amazing for the face, especially in the winter and are all natural.


----------



## gommiebears (Nov 14, 2009)

For the body in winter, extra virgin olive oil. The only thing that leaves me ashy. For the face, it varies. For day I am using Skinmedica TNS SPF 30 or Clinique III&amp;IV moisturizer (Not planning to repurchase) and at night SebaMed moisturizing cream.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm using the Clean &amp; Clear Dual Action moisturizer. It's alright, not the best.


----------



## Spring88 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sephora for oily skin


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jan 16, 2010)

aveda all sensative moisturizer...

that being said they do not make it anymore, and i am not thrilled with it. it doesnt have spf in it so it really just moisturizes and that is it


----------



## riotlove (Jan 16, 2010)

i really really want to try out moisturizers because my previous ones have all been d/c. aveeno positively smooth, mac lightful daily, two others i can't think of cuz it was before that.

what would you guys recommend to use? i'd really like things i could get small sizes of first then get big if it works or if you know of a site to buy samples or something of skincare i'd love my life.


----------



## cashmere_queen (Jan 16, 2010)

I use one of nivea


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 16, 2010)

I use MAC's Studio Moisture Cream in the morning before I apply my makeup.

Then I use the MAC Moisturelush Cream at night.

Love them both!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 16, 2010)

do you think mac would give samples of their moisturizers?


----------



## magosienne (Jan 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *blueglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i totally love this stuff E45 Body Milk, from the site: *New E45 endless moisture light caring body milk*

*For just moisturised skin that lasts all day*

*Skin type: For normal to dry skin*

*Is E45 Endless Moisture Right For Me?*

If you have normal or dry skin, day to day environmental stresses can dehydrate skin, leaving it feeling dry and dull. E45 Endless Moisture Light Caring Body Milk provides long-lasting moisture &amp; protection from water loss, meaning your skin is as moisturised in the evening as when you applied the product in the morning.

It has been developed with dermatologists to be lightweight, quickly absorbed and non-greasy.

*Why is it different?*

E45 Endless Moisture's unique Constant Moisture Build formulation contains a complex of natural lipid &amp; glycerine that work in harmony with your skin to replenish lost moisture, then build &amp; maintain hydration in the skin for at least 24 hours. Your skin feels velvety soft &amp; moisturised all day long.

Hydrates - Softens - Protects from water loss

200ml and 400ml creams available in lightly fragranced or 100% perfume and colour free

*How do I use it?*

Apply liberally as required. For best results use daily.

*E45 Products:*

E45 have been working with dermatologists for over 50 years to develop expert products which soothe and care for dry skin.

http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/t..._body_milk.jpg

I use it too, it's a great bodycream, and it's not expensive either ! It does provide moisture till night and it sinks in so quickly that it's a pleasure to apply bodycream just after my shower. I apply it, massage it just a bit and i can put on my clothes just after. I'm really picky with bodycreams, so this one is a nice surprise.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *riotlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you think mac would give samples of their moisturizers? I'm not sure, but i guess it doesn't hurt to ask at a store. If they don't, try getting your hands on the ingredients list, you'll have more chances of finding a similar product.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 16, 2010)

Enimence (organic ) Eight greens whip moisterizer


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 17, 2010)

Originally Posted by *riotlove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you think mac would give samples of their moisturizers? I have been given samples of the Studio Moisture Cream, Moisturelush Cream, and also the Lightful Ultramoisture Creme.Tried all three out before I decided which ones I was actually going to buy.

They usually give you samples of almost anything. All you have to do is ask!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am using neutrogena and it isn't working, I have to put tons of it on for the flakiness to go away because it is winter now. The fact that I have sensitive skin and if I put something on that is too thick and creamy that will cause me to break out doesn't help.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 27, 2010)

Check this one



I love it ! It sinks in super easy, and it's a light cream, not a thick one. I think Avene and La Roche Posay have some moisturizers for sensitive skins, and you could also try aloe vera. It's sold under the form of gel, but you can also find it in moisturizers.


----------



## amazingeyes (Jan 28, 2010)

i use l'oreal ,i think nivea makes teh skin too oily


----------



## beautybuff (Jan 29, 2010)

I really liked Relastin's Ultra Emollient for winter, because it's thick and really hydrates without making me break out. It's also an anti-aging product (killing two birds with one stone is always a plus) _and_. I love that they have a lighter alternative for the summer... because you should NOT be using the same product in the winter and summer months.


----------



## Minka (Jan 31, 2010)

My skin is acne-prone on my t-zone and combination oily/dry. My acne is inflammatory when it does appear, and looks very red and irritated.

When my acne heals, it scabs and gets dry so I rely on Egyptian Magic (A natural skin cream/balm supposedly based on Egyptian folklore) to heal and protect these areas before moisturizing and applying makeup.

So far I've only seen it for sale in all natural food markets and on thier website: www.EgyptianMagic.com

I got mine on Amazon for about $28 with shipping and handling.

My HG of moisturizers are the Kiss My Face Ultra Moisturizers.

Kiss my Face has 8 different 4-16 oz. tubes of all natural and organic Ultra Moisturizers for... seriously... you may have to read this twice:



> *$5.00*


I use the Lavender and Shea Ultra Moisturizer in the morning as the Shea moisturizes my skin after being pressed up against my pillow and being in a cold and dry room and the lavender soothes me and calms redness.

I use the Peaches 'n' Cream (4% Alpha Hydroxy Acid) Ultra Moisturizer before bed to help turn over dead skin cells and promote soft, radiant skin in the morning.

Peaches 'n' Cream has been a pretty fun moisturizer so far... The scent is so very strong that when I was at work, I walked by two guys who were just chit chatting and I noticed they grew quiet and I heard one of them ask, "Do you smell that? It smells like peaches." Lmao, my friend actually bought some also because she looooooooves peaches and said that whenever I wore mine it made her feel hungry




.

You can purchase these beauties at so many places now... I get mine right at Meijer.

I can't believe I used to spend $16-$30 on high-end skin creams that weren't as effective as a $5.00 product... ;(


----------



## La_Mari (Feb 2, 2010)

I use Cetaphil Lotion or some store brand of the Cetaphil... I like one in particular a lot better because it's not sticky.


----------



## VulcanEars (Feb 3, 2010)

I use either Lush's Vanishing Cream or Garnier Pure A day/night moisturiser. I tend to alternate them depending on how my skin is. The Pure A is great for when i get spotty.


----------



## Hydeo (Feb 3, 2010)

I use garnier pure A day, and night, and sometimes use E45 renewing night cream


----------



## Courttaney (Feb 11, 2010)

I use Dove day cream for sensitive skin during the day under my makeup. And at night I use the Nivea cream that comes in the dark blue pot. I love that stuff. Its super hydrating and the jar lasts forever.


----------



## ivette (Feb 12, 2010)

i use Eucerin sensitive skin Everyday Protection face lotion SPF 30.

its recommended by the Skin Cancer Foundation

hope this helps


----------



## Shelley (Feb 13, 2010)

My moisturizer changes according to the season. My skin is combination (slightly oily tzone, dry cheeks and sensitive)

Winter: NeoStrata Moisture Infusion cream. Vichy Normaderm (for my tzone)

Spring/Summer/early Autumn: The Body Shop Aloe Day cream. Vichy Normaderm (tzone).

For summer I may have to try something less moisturizing for my cheeks. Maybe a lotion.


----------



## blonde65 (Feb 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *andrrea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm currently using MAC's Moisturelush. I like really like it, but it's a bit too heavy to use in the a.m.! I too use Moisturelush and agree it's a bit too heavy for the day plus it had no SPF. I would try Philosophy's Hope In a Jar with SPF 20 for the day.
I also love Estee Lauder Resilienve Lift lotion and in the summer I use Olay Total Effect with a touch of self tan.


----------



## greta1 (Feb 19, 2010)

I usually do homemade beauty tips for my skin care. I simply massage my body with milk daily which act as a good moisturizer and keep the skin smooth and glowing.


----------



## allensmith123 (Feb 19, 2010)

my wyf uses Radiance Foaming Cleanser &amp; Exfoliant it glows her beauty more... i think u should try this...

www(.)beautyimpex.co.uk/103/skincare.html


----------



## Suzzana (Feb 19, 2010)

i use nivea.and also sometimes loreal!


----------



## Sara Mehfooz (Feb 21, 2010)

I use 'Moisture therapy' or 'Skin so soft' both from Avon. They work great. On my face I use either Nivea Triple action ( nothing works like Nivea) or 'Skin so soft' Face cream which is great.


----------



## damsel (Feb 22, 2010)

i have tried using from natural therapies from the fruits also .


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Feb 28, 2010)

i love the La Roche Posay Moisturizers. they are pricy but worth it for someone like me who has very sensitive skin.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx (Mar 2, 2010)

I use Clean &amp; Clear Dual Action Moisturizer. It moisturizes my skin, and helps fight breakouts at the same time. I love it.


----------



## Doya G (Mar 3, 2010)

i use body shop's vitamin E moisturizer.

really good and helping out with my super dry skin.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 3, 2010)

Lately, I'm using raw virgin coconut oil. It's fab!


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 3, 2010)

I use Eucerin, Aloe Vera Daycreme from The Body Shop and La Roche Posay.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 3, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lately, I'm using raw virgin coconut oil. It's fab! It is !



Right now i'm using Hydreane from La Roche Posay, it's fantastic !


----------



## shannahc (Mar 4, 2010)

I use Olay Complete lotion with SPF 15 in the day, and Olay Regenerist Night Cream before I go to bed. I've tried a bunch of others (including some pricy stuff like Murad) but I always come back to Olay.


----------



## paintednightsky (Mar 5, 2010)

I really like garden of wisdom's moisturizers. I've tried plenty of over the counter moisturizers, but they don't work as well with the moisturizing aspect. I've also tried more expensive brands like Philosophy which was ok but not exactly hydrating although it was good at exfoliating because of the lactic acid but any goat milk moisturizer will do that for you. I'd say the only OTC moisturizer I've liked is Olay. Recently, I made my own facial oil which I've been using with GoWs moisturizer which works pretty well. I notice when I use more natural moisturizers, it actually moisturizes deep and also no breakouts and diminishes post acne marks.

I've tried the peaches n cream from Kiss my face, but after awhile it honestly started to smell like cat piss/BO. Maybe it was turning rancid? Not sure. Plus it was too oily and broke me out. I've noticed KMF has pretty oily moisturizers which might be better suited for really dry skin.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 5, 2010)

I use Olay Beauty Fluid for normal/dry/combination skin.


----------



## katecastle (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey

I use Vaseline Sheer Infusion, I'm working with Vaseline at the moment and it's really really good! The website can be found easily on google by searching for Vaseline Sheer Infusion and I've seen it in every supermarket/chemist etc that I've looked in so it's readily available. It's great because you don't need too much to make a difference but you still get great smelling and feeling skin. I can't fault it! It recommends that instead of applying layer upon layer of a thick greasy moisturiser to the skin because this traps heat as well as moisture and soon you will just want to scratch it all off. Instead, apply a light, silky dose of super hydrating Vaseline Sheer Infusion to keep skin looking its best.

Hope this helps!


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm using Alba Aloe &amp; Green Tea Moisturizer

I have combi skin and I like it. It moisturizes pretty well and is oil-free and 70% organic, smells good too


----------



## desertangel86 (Mar 8, 2010)

I use Olay Complete Moisturizing Lotion with SPF 15 (Normal Skin).


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Mar 9, 2010)

I was using Kiehls PCA sodium oil free moisturizer few yrs back, it works great, doesnt leave a shiny film and leaves our face truly matte and moist.

Too bad it didnt work for me in here (France) and I have to keep changing into many moiturizers.I tried Cetaphil moisturizer and its kinda goopy a lil.Too bad U can only find 2 of Cetaphil items in France.Next Ive tred Hydraphase from LRPosay, its nice but then it does leave my face shiny after few hours.

Recently Ive been battling with hormonal breakouts, and my derm suggested this brand called Noviderm Serenactiv Emulsion for those with high intolerance sensitive skin.SInce every cleanser and mositurizer breaks me out no joke, this one is very good, my breakouts somewhat had reduced and it moisturizes well.Just 2 small squirt is enough for the whole face..This Noviderm range is developed by the french dermatologists for the most hypersensitive skin.

http://www.bestpharma.fr/boutique/im...05004125_1.jpg


----------



## chic_chica (Mar 9, 2010)

I use Pevonia....its really good


----------



## nickyQ (Mar 10, 2010)

ZA,i love it


----------



## tdnam4200 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am using Aveeno Positively Radiant. I am not loving it and am looking for a new one.


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 12, 2010)

I use organic unrefined coconut oil as a moisturizer


----------



## kanine (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in Malaysia and Asian brands are easily accessible here. I'm currently using HadaLabo Moisturising Milk (from Japan) and love it. Very gentle and does not contain mineral oil, alcohol or fragrance.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm using Hydreane from La Roche Posay, for sensitive skins. I've discovered it through a fantastic promotion (it was sold with a magazine for like 2 â‚¬ !!). I was kind of sick of that brand's moisturizers but this one is really fantastic. I'm using the rich version for dry skins, and i bought the light one for spring.


----------



## jaxnzero (Mar 14, 2010)

I used to switch my moisturizer a lot, from Clinique to Aveeno, a few other OTC brands. But I started using Emu Oil last year, and I am pretty stuck on it. I have combo skin, so I am acne prone in some areas, and dry and flaky in others. It does not break me out at all, and makes my skin so soft, but my favorite part is that I am not dry and flaky anymore. I used to HATE when I would use my moisturizer and then apply makeup, and there would be all these little flakes on my skin, yuck! It does take kind of a long time to soak in though. So at night I use the emu oil (a peppermint one) and during the day I use a whipped emu oil cream.


----------



## easton_87 (Mar 18, 2010)

I use Complex 15 Therapeutic Face Cream. It was $7 at Wal-Mart and there is truly nothing better in my eyes. It's oil and lanolin free which is good because I am acne prone and this does not clog up my pores at all. In fact, my acne has seemed to disappeared after a weeks of using this. I use it twice a day, morning and night, and I don't think I would ever go to anything else. It's not greasy at all and make my skin feel so soft.


----------

